# Tinderbox Columbus, OH - Oliva Seire V Ligero Especial Tasting & Presentation



## Triolent (Apr 5, 2007)

I just read about this in this month's Cigar Aficionado, and am thinking about heading to the event. The only downer is the date--July 4th.

Other than that, I have heard that each attendee with receive their own Oliva Serie V cigar. Is that on the mark for events like these?

I am interested to see if any BOTLs are heading over there. I will hopefully go, and wouldn't want to be a lone ranger. 



> *Date of Event*
> Wednesday, July 04, 2007
> 
> *Time of Event*
> ...


There are also events in Toledo and Avon (West Cleveland) if anyone in Ohio is wondering.


----------

